

Artificial General Intelligence that plays video games: How did DeepMind do it? - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/artificial-general-intelligence-that-plays-atari-video-games-how-did-deepmind-do-it/

======
whitten
This is a good initial view of a github project, with a few videos.

The issue for AGI in my mind is model building, and this seems to be the focus
of this blog entry.

------
mrfusion
Where does reinforcement learning come in? I didn't notice it in the writeup?

